# Low beam headlights not working - 99 Altima



## cmadams375 (Dec 4, 2014)

99 Nissan Altima GLE

Both of my low beam headlights just stopped working. 

The high beams, parking lights, and front turn signal lights work fine. 

I checked…
- Both bulbs and they looked fine (65w/55w - 9007)
- Both fuses (15amp) in the fuse box located next to the engine
- Replaced the headlights/turn signal switch located on steering column

I'm stumped on what's causing the the low beams to not work. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

High beams and low beams use the same ground wires at each bulb socket, so if the high beams both work, you can rule out at ground issue. That means either the bulbs are bad or you are not getting power to them, so the first thing to do is get a 12v test light and check for power at the low beam headlamp socket terminal with the light switch in the low beam "on" position and power across the fuses and power out of the headlight switch on the low beam headlamp wires. A wiring diagram would be helpful to you.


----------



## cmadams375 (Dec 4, 2014)

It was the bulbs. 

The bad ones looked fine by looking at the bulb, but I guess it was something on the inside that went bad. The test light showed power was coming into the bulb, so that helped rule out anything between the bulbs and the headlight switch. 

Greatly appreciated smj999smj!


----------

